# would you let your child travel?



## Nym

heres a funny thought i had will i was feedin my daughter journey today....
"if she travels, i swear to god ill kick her ass."
haha it kinda shocked me...you know i always thought if i had kids and they decided to travel like i did that id be cool with and now that i got a kid here front of me, i dont know if i would want her too....its kinda weird..

so give me some of your thoughts....
would you care if your kid traveled, knowing what its like out there?
would you travel with them?
would you be upset?

i didnt see any threads like this and i thought it might gets some interesting feed back.


----------



## Beardo

Being a parent, whenever I picture my baby boy doing something I did (i.e. traveling, hitching, etc.) I automatically think of all the things that went wrong or the bad situations and the fear that hits me when I think about it automatically wipes out any of the really good memories of moments I had, which is weird because the good moments far outweigh the bad. But I think it's just an automatic reaction parents get, you want them to have all the good and safe moments and none of the scary, unsafe moments. It never occurs to us that you have to experience the bad to appreciate the good........I'm rambling.....sorry


----------



## venusinpisces

Questions like these are one of many reasons why I will never have kids. I worry enough about my traveler friends who are old enough to have their *own* kids. I don't think I would encourage anyone to be a squatter if they had other options. Not because it's always the wrong decision, but because a lot of people really can't handle it and by the time they realize that it's too late to do things differently.

Now doing the hippie circuit is an entirely different thing because it's actually safe, and you could do that with a child. I'm not talking about festivals/concerts, which are mostly about drugs, but going to intentional communities for work/trade. Rainbow gatherings would also be ok as long as you stay out of A camp and most regionals, which again are mostly about getting fucked up. Nationals draw a somewhat more responsible crowd. Squatting in an urban environment, on the other hand, is a good way to get CPS on your back. not recommended.


----------



## Nym

Beardo said:


> Being a parent, whenever I picture my baby boy doing something I did (i.e. traveling, hitching, etc.) I automatically think of all the things that went wrong or the bad situations and the fear that hits me when I think about it automatically wipes out any of the really good memories of moments I had, which is weird because the good moments far outweigh the bad. But I think it's just an automatic reaction parents get, you want them to have all the good and safe moments and none of the scary, unsafe moments. It never occurs to us that you have to experience the bad to appreciate the good........I'm rambling.....sorry


no ...your rambling is exactly what went through my head when this popped up...
i had hella good times that i would love her to have but man there where something i saw and went through that i pray she'll never have to even here about...its kinda a tuffy....i mean i kinda dont even want to tell her about my travels when i think about the bad


----------



## Nym

venusinpisces said:


> . Squatting in an urban environment, on the other hand, is a good way to get CPS on your back. not recommended.


 i know what you mean...i definiately would not encourage it with a small hild...i ment when there closer to the age where its exceptable for them to leave home


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

I was visiting a friend this summer and while waiting for a train so I could get to her house I saw a father and son (who couldn't have been older than 12) scammin' on some trains, they cased a few and then climbed into an engine unit...it was awesome


----------



## Nelco

I want my kid to travel and a lot of other things. 
I want them to experience life and be capable.
No question or doubt here.
I was raised with open minds and honesty and pushed out young and when I look at my peers adgenda's, motives and awareness of life, I'm glad I experienced what I have and I don't want to take that away from my child.
All in all, it's up to him what he wants to do and I'll be supportive and encouraging of just about anything that's not self destructive.


----------



## Nym

Nelco said:


> All in all, it's up to him what he wants to do and I'll be supportive and encouraging of just about anything that's not self destructive.


 
honestly thats all you can do....
i agree with this


----------



## Nelco

Nym said:


> honestly thats all you can do....
> i agree with this




If he didn't have nomadic ways, i'd be weirded out and confused..two vagabonds did spawn him.


----------



## NyxNomasters

I'm hoping to finagle a van in the near future so I can take my kids on the road, travel-schooling for a while and give their dad a break.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Absolutely,
I am always encouraging my daughter who is now 23 to travel.

If she was younger I would be concerned, but I would want to teach her how to 
keep safe. 
I went onto the street when I was 14, and didn't know shit and just survived,
I had a mix of great times and horrific times.
I didn't have anyone to teach me - no older mentor, and I wouldnt of listened anyway!

If I had a little one now I would have NO problem being on the road - in a vehicle at least.
But it all depends on where you are and what the situation is with people trying to
report you to social services etc.
May daughter was raised very alternative in the punk, anarcho, traveller community 
and public housing over in England. So she visited many squats, traveller camps, free festivals,
political actions.
I would do it all over again!


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

if i had a child id make sure he traveled at least from the clothes hanger to the food disposer or dumpster.


----------



## cricketonthemove

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if i had a child id make sure he traveled at least from the clothes hanger to the food disposer or dumpster.


 Hahaha. This is witty.


----------



## Nym

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if i had a child id make sure he traveled at least from the clothes hanger to the food disposer or dumpster.


 
dude come on..thats hella fucked up
some of us actually enjoy having kids...
and dont care about hearing about that kinda shit
personally i believe in adoption
im adopted myself....
so come on..none of that shit


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

im pretty witty (that rhymes, on fire today!)


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

Nym said:


> dude come on..thats hella fucked up
> some of us actually enjoy having kids...
> and dont care about hearing about that kinda shit
> personally i believe in adoption
> im adopted myself....
> so come on..none of that shit


 
dude im so sorry.


----------



## Nelco

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if i had a child id make sure he traveled at least from the clothes hanger to the food disposer or dumpster.



lmao.........


----------



## Nelco

Nelco said:


> lmao.........



sorry
it's funny


----------



## Nym

naw i know everyone is entitled to there own opinion and everything
i apologize if i came at you wrong

prolife or prochoice it doesnt matter..to each there own
i just got lucky and happened to be the planned abortion that never happened and lived
hahahaha


----------



## Nelco

i had one abortion.
it fucked me up for a good two or three years.
never again..and i don't suggest it to anyone else.


----------



## Nelco

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Absolutely,
> I am always encouraging my daughter who is now 23 to travel.
> 
> If she was younger I would be concerned, but I would want to teach her how to
> keep safe.
> I went onto the street when I was 14, and didn't know shit and just survived,
> I had a mix of great times and horrific times.
> I didn't have anyone to teach me - no older mentor, and I wouldnt of listened anyway!
> 
> If I had a little one now I would have NO problem being on the road - in a vehicle at least.
> But it all depends on where you are and what the situation is with people trying to
> report you to social services etc.
> May daughter was raised very alternative in the punk, anarcho, traveller community
> and public housing over in England. So she visited many squats, traveller camps, free festivals,
> political actions.
> I would do it all over again!



Wow. yours is 23 moma?
so, is it as hard as it looks to be?
this is my first child and i'm no spring chicken anymore.


----------



## venusinpisces

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if i had a child id make sure he traveled at least from the clothes hanger to the food disposer or dumpster.


 Why don't you take that to the abortion thread instead of saying it here to an actual mom? It's all about the context and this is not the right place for that.


----------



## venusinpisces

Linda/Ziggy said:


> If I had a little one now I would have NO problem being on the road - in a vehicle at least.
> But it all depends on where you are and what the situation is with people trying to
> report you to social services etc.
> May daughter was raised very alternative in the punk, anarcho, traveller community
> and public housing over in England. So she visited many squats, traveller camps, free festivals,
> political actions.
> I would do it all over again!


That's great you were able to manage it. From everything I've heard, squatting is much more established in Europe so that's a bit different than most places I've been in the US where the buildings are only temporarily occupied. There is the potential to give kids a much greater perception of the world than they will get from sitting in one boring town for their whole childhood. It's all about having some resources so you can do it the right way. Unfortunately, I can tell people all about the wrong way since I've known a small handful that have had their kids snatched up. 

Anyone who's serious about it can look into homeschooling organizations. That's the only way to get out of the legal requirement of putting your kids in public school.


----------



## EphemeralStick

if i had kids i think i might want to settle down. I can see how being on the road would expose them to all sorts of good experiences but i would want him/her to have friends and live a semi-normal childhood. when he/she gets older than ill encourage him/her to go out into the world but only after i know i raised them right. i think it would be a sort of passing of the torch thing for me.


----------



## Nym

venusinpisces said:


> Why don't you take that to the abortion thread instead of saying it here to an actual mom? It's all about the context and this is not the right place for that.


 
agreed


----------



## Beegod Santana

Not a parent, but do have some good friends who where raised on the road, and I gotta say they're some of the most solid people I know.

But seriously, fucking breeders.

I'm so sick of this attitude that having kids somehow brings wisdom. If you don't think you could stand seeing your kid live the lifestyle that you yourself take pride in living, then what the fuck are you doing having kids in the first place. Also having a kid gives you no right to tell me what I can and can't joke about. Your fuck up is not my problem. 

If I ever have a kid I guarantee you that I won't sell them for any less than the cost of a case of four loko.


----------



## Nym

no one has really said that kids bring wisdom

and yeah we my take pride in this lifestyle but it does have some downfalls
so of course parents are gonna worry

and no one was saying that kids who are raised on the road are pieces of shits
i just personally wouldnt do it myself
more power to the ones who do

and go ahead and joke about whatever you please
no can really stop now can they?


----------



## Beegod Santana

Nym said:


> and go ahead and joke about whatever you please
> no can really stop now can they?


 
"dude come on..thats hella fucked up
some of us actually enjoy having kids...
and dont care about hearing about that kinda shit
personally i believe in adoption
im adopted myself....
so come on..none of that shit"

Sounds like you already tried to tell people what they can and can't joke about already. If you believe in adoption, why don't you, you know, like, adopt a kid. Oh wait, because its way easier to get knocked up and get on welfare than actually be competent enough to support a child independently. If you really love your kid, you won't deny or try to drive them away from one of the greatest experiences they can experience. It's easy to deny someone something based on your own insecurities, it takes real strength to let your kids do whats best for them and not what makes you feel the most comfortable.


----------



## Nym

the reason i posted that is because this was started to
get opinions about what people would do or say to there kids
not about how youd rip your unborn fetus out and throw in a dumpster

and your right
i dont have the right to tell people what not to joke about
and i probably shouldnt have posted that
but i did

i believe in adoption as another option to abortion
plus i still have my kid and i dont use welfare to support her
i actually work for my money in a respectable way

i dont want to deny my child a chance to experience this
its just a scary thought to think of her out there 
and possibly going through some fucked up shit
but shes going to do what she wants when the times comes
and im going to support her the best i can

i apologize if i offended you in someway


----------



## Diagaro

Though posted elsewhere I think it belongs here more so than where its originally posted

But to answer the thread: Yes, I would strongly encourage my daughter to pickup out of HS graduation and tramp the world - Live free, Die young!


----------



## Beegod Santana

Nym, I'll admit I'm a bit of a jerk and I might be mis-judging you... But when I see a young person with SSI dots on their face with the signature "DIRTY KID" talking about how they couldn't bear to see their kid travel, it all screams hypocrite to me. I honestly believe one of the biggest problems with our society is people feeding kids mixed signals. You're kid will try to imitate you. Being all about the traveling life and at the same time telling your daughter that you'd kill her if she went traveling, what kinda message is that? Whatta ya gonna say when she asks why mommy has face tats? I wouldn't just "let" my kid travel, I'd do it with them from a young age and teach em how to do it right, so that when they do take off on their own they're gonna be one of the most badass kids out there. Although I have to say, based off your profile and attitude, its doesn't seem like you've quite figured out the traveling game yourself yet.

Hope this is a little more in-depth than my earlier drunken posts.


----------



## hippychick

hell yeah! my oldest daughter started travelin with me at 21 an loves the life!! my younger 2 can make their decision when they ready. lovin life!!!


----------



## CXR1037

I wouldn't have kids, but if I did for some reason and they wanted to travel, I'd sit them down and give them a long talk about it, then let them go.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

if i had kids they wouldn't be traveling if i had anything to do with it. its amazing i didn't put my parents in there grave when i was younger. i talk to them regularly now but when i was younger i'd go several months, years on the road with no contact. the shit that must of been going through there heads at the time. i was on the road at a very young age too. 



> it all screams hypocrite to me. I honestly believe one of the biggest problems with our society is people feeding kids mixed signals. You're kid will try to imitate you. Being all about the traveling life and at the same time telling your daughter that you'd kill her if she went traveling, what kinda message is that?


i don't got face tats (or any tats) and i'm no 'dirty kid'. just a regular person that rides trains and traveled out of necessity. i quit school and hit the road at a very young age. my parents were not wealthy and education was not a priority either. i probably put them through hell but i didn't really get a long with them for a number of years too. i lived this way out of necessity. i gotta keep living this way because its all i know. if i had kids i would want better for them than i had. i would want them to finish school so they can advance themselves so they don't have to work there asses off, eat out of dumpsters, squats, worry about getting robbed, beat up, going to jail, getting hit by a train, killed, raped, alcoholism, drug abuse.... and the other 1 million risks that go with life on the road. why in the fuck would i want that for my kid? crimethinc and some 'anarchists' might romanticize that shit but i don't. i want my kid to be able to take care of themselves and not have to worry about the things i have and still do.


----------



## venusinpisces

Beegod Santana said:


> Sounds like you already tried to tell people what they can and can't joke about already. If you believe in adoption, why don't you, you know, like, adopt a kid. Oh wait, because its way easier to get knocked up and get on welfare than actually be competent enough to support a child independently.


What is your problem? You don't know anything about this girl and whether or not she's on welfare. For all you know she could be holding down several jobs right now. She obviously started this thread because she's trying to do the right thing and be a supportive parent. And do you really think that being a welfare mom is such an easy thing to do? How would you even know, considering that you've obviously never been one? Actually, single moms in this country probably work harder than just about anyone else that I've ever seen. Being a mom in and of itself is basically a full time job.

As for somebody "telling you" what to talk about, nobody was even addressing you in the first place. And "kids bringing wisdom"? What the hell are you talking about??? Definitely not the conversation that's been going on in this thread. You're obviously bringing your *own* personal problems/prejudices here and expecting everyone else to deal with them.


----------



## venusinpisces

RideMoreTrains said:


> if i had kids they wouldn't be traveling if i had anything to do with it. its amazing i didn't put my parents in there grave when i was younger. i talk to them regularly now but when i was younger i'd go several months, years on the road with no contact. the shit that must of been going through there heads at the time. i was on the road at a very young age too.
> 
> 
> i don't got face tats (or any tats) and i'm no 'dirty kid'. just a regular person that rides trains and traveled out of necessity. i quit school and hit the road at a very young age. my parents were not wealthy and education was not a priority either. i probably put them through hell but i didn't really get a long with them for a number of years too. i lived this way out of necessity. i gotta keep living this way because its all i know. if i had kids i would want better for them than i had. i would want them to finish school so they can advance themselves so they don't have to work there asses off, eat out of dumpsters, squats, worry about getting robbed, beat up, going to jail, getting hit by a train, killed, raped, alcoholism, drug abuse.... and the other 1 million risks that go with life on the road. why in the fuck would i want that for my kid? crimethinc and some 'anarchists' might romanticize that shit but i don't. i want my kid to be able to take care of themselves and not have to worry about the things i have and still do.


 
Good points and this is obviously what the OP was getting at when she said she would think twice about letting her kid travel.
There are different ways to travel and if you have a stable middle class home to go back to when it gets cold out then it's a lot easier to think of it as an "exciting adventure". It can be an adventure anyways but there's no denying there are risks that any reasonably caring parent should be concerned about.


----------



## Nym

Beegod Santana said:


> Nym, I'll admit I'm a bit of a jerk and I might be mis-judging you... But when I see a young person with SSI dots on their face with the signature "DIRTY KID" talking about how they couldn't bear to see their kid travel, it all screams hypocrite to me. I honestly believe one of the biggest problems with our society is people feeding kids mixed signals. You're kid will try to imitate you. Being all about the traveling life and at the same time telling your daughter that you'd kill her if she went traveling, what kinda message is that? Whatta ya gonna say when she asks why mommy has face tats? I wouldn't just "let" my kid travel, I'd do it with them from a young age and teach em how to do it right, so that when they do take off on their own they're gonna be one of the most badass kids out there. Although I have to say, based off your profile and attitude, its doesn't seem like you've quite figured out the traveling game yourself yet.
> 
> Hope this is a little more in-depth than my earlier drunken posts.


 
well i get what your saying
and i never told my child id kill her and that i couldnt bear to see her travel
it was just a thought i had run through my head
and made think about if id really want her too
because its not an easy life style to live sometimes
and she would understand what im saying anyways...shes only a month 

i wouldnt tell my kid not to travelin but
i also wouldnt sit there romanticize about it in front her
i love this life style and i traveled for a while
and the only reason i stoped was beause i got prego
and the father didnt want to put her up for adoption
i love her to death and i do what i can for her when i see her
i do the best i can without collecting ssi
and having a tattoo on my face doesnt mean i cant work
theres plenty of jobs you can work were there ok to have

and when i comes down to it and she has those questions about my life and
my tatts and stuff
ill tell her the truth but ill also tell her that i wont her
to atleast finish school and to look in to other options for
then just traveling
i started it for my own reason and yeah i didnt really know shit when i started 
but i learned and grew into a better traveler
so if she does decide to travel ill teah her everything i know


----------



## Beegod Santana

venusinpisces said:


> You're obviously bringing your *own* personal problems/prejudices here and expecting everyone else to deal with them.


 
Right... cause I'm totally the first person to do that on this thread.

Or in other words, I'm stimulating the conversation!!


----------



## venusinpisces

Beegod Santana said:


> Right... cause I'm totally the first person to do that on this thread.
> 
> Or in other words, I'm stimulating the conversation!!


 
The main difference is that the OP was simply asking for advice whereas you were stooping to personal attacks for no particular reason whatsoever. And I'm sorry, but going after a newly single mom just because you feel like it is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Dameon

#1: You had a kid, Nym? Holy shit. Everybody's popping them out right now.

#2: I'd be totally good with my kid traveling, as long as I was there to teach the basics. Especially with a daughter. I like to think that if I raised a girl, she'd be pretty safe on the road. 'course, I'd have a hard time sleeping at night knowing that somewhere some drunk dumbass is trying to get in my daughter's pants and she might have to gut him. Really, with the right knowledge, it's as safe as any lifestyle.


----------



## Filth

Dameon said:


> #2: I'd be totally good with my kid traveling, as long as I was there to teach the basics. Especially with a daughter. I like to think that if I raised a girl, she'd be pretty safe on the road. 'course, I'd have a hard time sleeping at night knowing that somewhere some drunk dumbass is trying to get in my daughter's pants and she might have to gut him. Really, with the right knowledge, it's as safe as any lifestyle.


 
or id get lazy and tell my child "ask your mother"


----------



## Skitty

Nelco said:


> i had one abortion.
> it fucked me up for a good two or three years.
> never again..and i don't suggest it to anyone else.


 
Same here, well i've actually had two. It's strange that it fucked with me emotionally so much because i'm severely pro-choice and always assumed I wouldn't be negatively affected by an abortion. I guess it's just different when you actually have one, then another within the same year, and while traveling...ugh. That's why all these laws that try to defer women from having abortions really fucking piss me off. Abortions are difficult enough without having to undergo counseling from pro-life centers, having to hear a heartbeat, see an ultrasound picture, hear a physical description of the fetus, or having to wait three days, and these laws are proposed under the guise of protecting a womens health, when really they're just about control.

Anways, if I ever have a I can't say i'd want them to travel, but I wouldn't be pissed or disappointed if they did. I just wouldn't want them to get stuck out here, or turn into a junkie. I would honestly be more worried if I had a daughterf traveling too. I know guys get creeped out on too, but I think it's more common for girls.


----------



## falcon91

well i dont have a child, but i would not let my child travel before they're. what they do when there an adult is no real business of mine. just like my parents, when i turned 18 i left, and they couldnt do anything about it. although hitch hiking and train hopping is very dangerous.but you could die at anytime, wether it be a heart attack, a car accident, poison gasses, falling objects, random unprompted manslaughter.

If my kid Really wanted to go out and travel, i would do it with them,either on foot or by car.


----------



## wokofshame

I'd probably worry less about a son travelling than a daughter. So many women close to me have been raped or almost raped I dont think I'd sleep at night if a daughter was travelling alone.
I think getting your kid fit to fight, like make em do 60 pushups before each meal every day, get em a couple quik draw knives and some mace, teach em how to use them, maybe teach them some martial arts and also conflict avoidance skills and knowing when to run or leave a situation is something Id do.
Ultimately you cant stop the kid so might as well prepare em for the thunderdome.


----------



## finn

Poison gases? Anyway I'd prepare my kid to travel regardless of what I want to happen, so my kid will have solid survival skills, as well as some secondhand wisdom.


----------



## FigTree

if i ever had kids i can't imagine having a problem with them travelling, but i would want them to finish high school so they have options unlike their dipshit dad. although to be honest i'd probably be more proud of a dropout.


----------



## nadaynadie

RideMoreTrains said:


> if i had kids i would want better for them than i had. i would want them to finish school so they can advance themselves so they don't have to work there asses off, eat out of dumpsters, squats, worry about getting robbed, beat up, going to jail, getting hit by a train, killed, raped, alcoholism, drug abuse.... and the other 1 million risks that go with life on the road. why in the fuck would i want that for my kid? crimethinc and some 'anarchists' might romanticize that shit but i don't. i want my kid to be able to take care of themselves and not have to worry about the things i have and still do.



Fact of life, a lot of people who live "normal" lives get raped, buglarized, or murdered, or they become alcoholics or drug abusers. And it sounds like you are romanticizing the normal life. There are a lot of drawbacks to having a regular, 9 to 5 job and working to pay off your 30-year mortgage, your 5-year car loan, your college student loans, etc.

Also, this is just a thought and not meant unkindly, but maybe you should study edible plants. I wouldn't want to eat out of a dumpster, either.


----------



## RnJ

Too all those people who simply answer, yes they'd want their children to travel. What if your child is 4? And to those who state that they'd just want to show them how to travel, what if they don't want you a part of their life?

I'm for giving kids choices. But there's a lot to be said for maturity. I'm glad my parents raised me and taught me--we were on welfare for several years, but dang did my mother ever love me. And the problem for me became that she hung on too much, wasn't ready for the last kid to leave the nest (of 6 children) to shirk the marriage-and-kid routine for world travel and moving to a different city, etc. My travel durations grew from 2 hrs, to 2 weeks, to 8 months. Looking back, the point of travel was to full escape the clutches of my parents, siblings, and even families to become who I needed to be. I was conscious that I needed the space and time and experiences to become true to myself, and then return. My mother didn't know it at the time, but it was best for both of us. I love her dearly, and she knows that -- but now she knows little me is independent.

So, what am I getting at? I think that we have a responsibility to raise children the way we honestly think will be best for them, at least until they're eighteen (or until another culturally appropriate rite of passage has been achieved by the child -- for example, in some tribes, a child as young as 14 can choose a wife and make some babies if he builds his own house). I think it is critically important to raise children supportively, vs. laying down the law -- use your parental power from beneath to uphold your children, instead of from above to hold them down. Might seem obvious and easy, but it's probably neither. I certainly can't see holding children down being a good things, because they will either resent you for inhibiting their search for independence, or they will just run away anyway. My mother still doesn't like me riding trains, and tells me that from time to time, but she doesn't nag like she used to because she knows it pushes me away.

So, I'm not sure how soon I would let my kid travel, and whether I would insist on teaching them how to do it even if they didn't want my advice. That's a hard question, because it involves deep, emotional bonds, love. And love is a doozy, because it makes life worth living and can also be destructive when it turns from genuine concern and support to control and selfishness.

I don't know. I certainly want my kids to have the opportunity to travel in any way they choose, riding dirty and thumbin' it or in a Greyhound if they really want to. Travel is a great learning experience. Who doesn't like it in some form? But if they travel to run away from home, I agree with another poster that it would make me wonder where I had gone wrong. They should be traveling to see great new places, not to escape from hell. Even if my kid is in trouble with the law, or is addicted to drugs or is straight up dirty, they are always welcome to come back whenever they want and to phone for help. If I raise a kid, it'll be implicit that I am prepared to provide support.

Oh, and NadayNadie, you might well be the only person on this forum that is not okay with eating out of dumpsters.


----------



## RnJ

And I just wanted to add that to put my comment into context: I am not a parent, but see adopting or having a child in my distant future. I'm not sure I want to give up adventures to raise children, and I'm not sure its even logical to do so. I think there's a lot of ways to be pretty badass with a family that aren't riding trains and hitching.


----------



## nadaynadie

RnJ said:


> Oh, and NadayNadie, you might well be the only person on this forum that is not okay with eating out of dumpsters.


 
Sounds like RideMoreTrains isn't crazy about it either.



RideMoreTrains said:


> if i had kids i would want better for them than i had...so they don't have to work there asses off, eat out of dumpsters


 
Just saying, the more plants you know, the less often you have to resort to eating out of dumpsters. But if you prefer eating out of dumpsters, obviously this doesn't apply to you, and more power to you.


----------



## RnJ

Yeah, I don't want my kid to HAVE to eat out of a dumpster. Nobody here in Canada HAS to eat out of a dumpster, but they may have to eat from a food bank. GOD FORBID.


----------



## Nelco

RnJ said:


> Yeah, I don't want my kid to HAVE to eat out of a dumpster. Nobody here in Canada HAS to eat out of a dumpster, but they may have to eat from a food bank. GOD FORBID.



My mom used to dumpster a lot when i was young.
it didn't suck at all for me.
i never got sick.
she'd still do it, but she's to lazy..she just picks up stuff off the side of the road sometimes now.
it's not as bad as your probably imaging..little kids in dumpsters..i never thought it was bad at all.


----------



## RnJ

Yeah, Nelco, I think it's fun. But that's because it is my choice. I want my kids to have that too. Interesting reflection you've got there. I guess I had a totally different experience, because I got harassed by a lot of other kids in school over the fact that my dad was a junk collector. Those kids successfully tricked me into believing I was at fault and ought to feel bad about it. Stupid, yes, but still pretty damaging. It might have been different if he was more present and we had a better relationship, but I blamed him a lot in my early years.


----------



## Nelco

RnJ said:


> Yeah, Nelco, I think it's fun. But that's because it is my choice. I want my kids to have that too. Interesting reflection you've got there. I guess I had a totally different experience, because I got harassed by a lot of other kids in school over the fact that my dad was a junk collector. Those kids successfully tricked me into believing I was at fault and ought to feel bad about it. Stupid, yes, but still pretty damaging. It might have been different if he was more present and we had a better relationship, but I blamed him a lot in my early years.



If we went to school together, i'd made sure the bully kids were afraid to mess with you.
I'm sorry you went through that.
My Moms definitley a junk collector..i'd like to burn her access junk..but it makes her happy, so I haven't attempted it.


----------



## Poking Victim

I want my hypothetical child to be the biggest oogle in the world. I'm droppin' 'em at Pioneer Square with a blue tarp and a crew change guide when they're 16.
There's a difference between traveling and wandering. 
I can't tell you if I'd rather have a 19 year old child studying abroad in China or drinking under a bridge waiting for a train.
I want my child to be doing something challenging. Wandering is not challenging. 
If they are riding a train to go do something cool, great; I wouldn't think less of them for riding a greyhound there.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

Poking Victim said:


> I can't tell you if I'd rather have a 19 year old child studying abroad in China or drinking under a bridge waiting for a train.


 why not studying whilst drinking under a bridge in china waiting for a train


----------



## whaleofashrimp

Ok so appraintly my great grandfather hitchiked and rode the rails after highschool . 1918-1921 . He spent 3 years on the road. he went on and studied medicene and became a doctor after takeing the michigan state medical exam..this was b4 u had to go to medical school to take it..he was completly self educated...he died in 1966 after years of alcoholism and a morphine dependency he developed as a medic in ww2 france to deal with all the fuckerd up shit he saw...he lost most his friends and nearly his own life in market garden ( abridge to far). he also encurouged my grand uncle to do the same ...who lator became a lounge singer

my grandmother..great grand mother..grand uncle..great grand uncle..all said i reminded them of him

maybe i am him?
he didi die in the 60's after all..plenty time for reincarnation


----------



## cheeses

my kid is gonna party so hard so fast and badass


----------



## Beegod Santana

I don't know where this attitude that traveling HAS to be a life of begging, danger, drugs and dependency on shady people comes from. Sure, when I started out I made a bunch of dumb mistakes and hung out with some unsavory characters. I also didn't have anyone in my life who offered up a damn bit of advice or support. Now, however, I almost always have some place to be and I make good money as I go. I know how work a street corner, but after 8 years of traveling, I've made enough contacts in various towns and industries that I almost never need to these days. Like poking victim said, there's a difference between traveling and wandering. I've done plenty of both, and would probably encourage my kid to wander for a bit, but traveling for employment and experience is a different beast. One that's treated me quite well too, and I know I'm not the only one.

Funny story, an old tour friend of mine would always tell his daughter "don't make me drop you at Chicago greyhound station" when she was being difficult as a joke threat of abandonment (he had started his travels at said greyhound station) . Then one day on a shakedown in norcal she looks up at him and says "daddy, when are we going to the Chicago greyhound station?" I think she was about 8 at the time.


----------



## Babo

Well I think when they start getting around their teen years, you'll just be able to tell if this is something they would be prone to do. And if it is, there isn't really anything you could do to stop it. 
But of course, you can educate them. Teach them skills and how to read people. Survival knowledge, vantage points etc. 
There are worse things a kid could grow up to be.. Like a cop, or a politician. * shudders *


----------

